# Mante



## simenon

Bonsoir.
Je suis tombée sur une phrase qui me parait incompréhensible.
Je donne un peu de contexte. Un policier, pendant une opération, a volé un rouleau ciré où est enregistré (au moins c'est ce qu'il croit) la voix d'un subversif.  Il ne pourra pas l'écouter, parce que tous les appareils de reproduction ont étés détruits. Le narrateur imagine qu'il rentre chez soi (en réalité il est encore dans l'édifice qu'on va détruire) et qu'il observe le rouleau. Il s'agit d'un rouleau ciré où le son est enregistré sous forme d'incision, comme ceux du phonographe, je crois.

"Il serait immobile, méditatif en face de ce discours aux reliefs que désormais nulle oreille humains ne saurait comprendre, il serait immobile et méditatif, pétrifié dans l'attitude d'une mante confrontée à une perle."

Donc quel est l'attitude de la mante confrontée à la perle? 
Et la mante est le poisson?
Car j'ai lu sur le dictionnaires que mante est aussi un insecte (mante religieuse) et  un habit (comme le manteau). Parmi les trois, le poisson me parait celui qui à plus à faire avec la perle, mais quand meme je ne comprens pas.
Merci et bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## simenon

L'absence de reponse me fait penser que la phrase est de compréhension difficile meme pour les français. Il s'agit evidemment d'une image crée de toute pièce de l'auteur. La perle est peut-etre le symbole de quelque chose de précieux. Mais la mante je ne sais pas que est-ce qu'elle évoque dans l'esprit de l'auteur. S'il s'agit du poisson, il est caracterisé par sa grandeur et sa lourdeur. Et en plus elle est consideré un animal du diable. Sur le Trésor on lit:
Synon. _diable* de mer, raie* cornue. __Il existe en haute mer des formes aberrantes dont le profil est loin d'être adapté à une nage rapide: (...) les gigantesques Mantes, ces Raies pélagiques pourvues de deux cornes de part et d'autre de la bouche_

Donc diabolique (mais je ne vois pas la relation avec mon texte) et lente. Peut etre il la choisir parce qu'elle lui donne la possibilité d'évoquer une très grande immobilité . Enfin, c'est tout ce que j'arrive à imaginer.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, l'image nous pose problème. Mon intuition me porte vers la mante religieuse (que j'imagine bien pétrifiée, comme à l'arrêt devant quelque chose qu'elle ne connait pas) mais je ne vois pas ce qu'est une perle, dans ce contexte.
S'il s'agissait du poisson on pourrait assimiler la perle à un appât artificielle, mais la mante (raie manta) étant un poisson géant, je ne comprends plus l'image.


----------



## Corsicum

simenon said:


> S'il s'agit du poisson.


Oui, probablement
Je viens de lire et découvrir que 
_Malgré sa taille impressionnante, la raie manta ne se nourrit que de plancton, de crustacés et de petits poissons._
_Elle se sert de ses deux cornes légèrement incurvées pour canaliser vers sa bouche la nourriture microscopique._

Avec le risque de faire une perle,de là une hypothèse un peu tirée par les cheveux :
…elle se demande hébétée comment s’y prendre avec ses deux cornes pour canaliser la perle vers la bouche ?
Il y aurait une certaine analogie de situation avec une fable, dont je ne me souviens plus le nom, ou l’animal ne peut pas manger la nourriture à cause de la forme de l’ustensile à l’ouverture trop étroite ?
Impuissance du géant, inadapté face au petit objet, pétrifié confrontée à une simple petite perle ?
Hypothèse et analogie un peu tirées par les cheveux 

Edit : ps je n'avais pas lu la réponse de *Punky Zoé ....*


----------



## Corsicum

Punky Zoé said:


> Mon intuition me porte vers la mante religieuse


Oui, pourquoi pas ?
Alors si nous sortons du milieu marin, pour ce contexte, ce pourrait être une perle de pluie !

...que de perles pour Simenon, pétrifiée confrontée à toutes ces perles !!!


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas trop à l'hypothèse du poisson. Il me semble qu'on dit plutôt "raie manta" que "mante"... En tous cas, je ne l'ai jamais entendu !

La mante religieuse broie ses proies. On peut supposer qu'elle reste "interdite" devant la perle, proie un peu spéciale, qui ne se laisse pas broyer ?


----------



## Corsicum

itka said:


> je ne l'ai jamais entendu


« Mante » est bien d’usage pour les raies cf. :  
_Il existe en haute mer des formes aberrantes dont le profil est loin d'être adapté à une nage rapide: (...) les gigantesques Mantes, ces Raies pélagiques pourvues de deux cornes de part et d'autre de la bouche_
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/mante


----------



## itka

Je n'ai pas dit que ça n'existait pas ! Simplement, dans l'usage, on dit plutôt "raie manta". Dans les documentaires à la télé (où on en parle beaucoup) on ne les appelle jamais "mantes" tout court...


----------



## simenon

Merci beaucoup. Je reste douteuse. Mais vos suggestions sont toutes très convencantes (bien que, hélas, en désaccord). Il est vrai que le personnage est un policier qui broie ses proies comme un mante religieuse, mais j'aime bien aussi l'hypothèse de Corsicum selon laquelle la difficulté le la mante face à une perle petite, ronde et donc difficile à prendre farait allusion à la difficulté donné par un objet inconnu et inconnessable comme l'est le rouleau (dans le roman on dit que tous les appareils pour l'écouter avaient étés détruits). Peut-etre il y a aussi une opposition entre la mante qui est grande, lourde et apparemment méchante et la perle qui est petite et belle. Donc la grandeur et le pouvoir (de la mante et du policier) apparaient impuissants face à la beauté et à la dureté et à l'absence d'asperités de la perle (rouleau où on imagine qu'on a gravé la voix d'un écrivain subversif).

A propos, la fable était celle du renard et de la cicogne (Esope puis Fedre puis Lafontaine).
Ciao à tous et merci encore.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'abonde dans le sens d'Itka. J'ajouterai que la mante chasse à l'affût. Elle attend que sa proie bouge pour lui sauter dessus. Elle n'attaque jamais de proies immobiles (cadavres par exemple).

Elle peut donc toujours attendre qu'une perle bouge. Elle risque de demeurer ainsi à l'affût (et donc immobile) pendant un temps certain.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, désolé…
Il est vrai que toute proportions gardées les yeux de la _mante religieuse_ sont gigantesques par rapport à ceux de _la raie manta !_
Et la _mante religieuse_ reste très longtemps immobile.


----------



## simenon

Oui mais je ne vois pas comme pourrait une mante religieuse rencontrer une perle, tandis que la raie mante vit dans les mers tropicaux où il y beaucoup de perles.
(Corsicum d'abord tu me convainc et puis tu change d'avis?)


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,
Je ne pense pas que cette comparaisonn soit à prendre au sens propre mais au figuré. C'est un peu comme si l'auteur avait dit "serait immobile et méditatif, pétrifié comme une poule qui aurait trouvé un couteau."

Pour moi, cela signifie qu'il est resté longtemps immobile à attendre quelque chose qui ne se produisait pas


----------



## Corsicum

simenon said:


> (Corsicum d'abord tu me convainc et puis tu change d'avis?)


Non, j’ai un penchant pour la mer à cause de l’arme du crime « _la perle_ » et la taille de la « _manta » . _
D’après les photographies, les beaux yeux de la _mante religieuse_ me font réfléchir, mais je n’ai pas encore succombé à son charme, je suis indécis pour l’instant !
A vrai dire, j’ai parfois approché de _simples raies_ et vu des _mantes religieuses_, de mémoire à un mètre de distance il me semble que l’on peut distinguer les emplacements des yeux de _la raie_ mais pas ceux de _la mante religieuse_.
On pourrait dire que _la raie_ « regarde » mais pas _la mante_ ? 

Au fait peut-on savoir si l’auteur était un amateur de plongée sous marine ?
Y a-t-il d’autres allusions au milieu marin ?


----------



## simenon

Ah oui. Il y a plein d'allusions au milieu marin dans le livre. Mais pas dans ce chapitre.
Quant au regard, on ne dit pas qu'il regarde. On dit tou simplement qu'il est "immobile, méditatif, pétrifié ". 
Moi aussi j’ai un penchant pour la mer. 
En rélation à ce que Lacuzon dit, il est vrai que pour le lecteur ce qui compte est le sens figuré, mais pour traduire on ne peut pas se contenter de comprendre le sens. Il faut l'image. Malheureusement.


----------



## Forero

Si la mante religieuse est très myopique, et elle a besoin de s'incliner la tête et se balancer pour pouvoir voir sa proie.

Une raie pétrifiée?


----------



## Corsicum

Forero said:


> Une raie pétrifiée?


La raie « commune » de couleur grisâtre tachetée même sur banc de sable clair, à quelque mètres, immobile, ressemble bien à une pierre plate …mis à part les yeux et la queue !


----------



## simenon

Enfin c'était la _mante religieuse. _J'ai parlé avec l'auteur! 
Un salut. Et merci à tous.


----------

